# Fall for this insect :p



## Ashj (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all.

Accidentally read this forum while looking for info on geckos few months back and just cant sleep due to poisonous mantis photos you guys posted here. sooo got my 1st cheap mantis D Lobata a week after that







Can benefited  further form the infos [SIZE=10pt]shared[/SIZE] by you guys.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome Ash


----------



## revmdn (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome and glad to have you!  Do you mean the mantis photos poisoned your mind so that you had to have one? :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome to forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome from snowey OHIO!


----------



## d17oug18 (Jan 28, 2010)

welcome


----------



## gadunka888 (Jan 29, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## ismart (Jan 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ashj (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks all

Feel real welcome here and pleasure to know u guys.


----------

